# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Cty TNHH Hệ thống tự động MTA tuyển tư vấn kỹ thuật, nv kinh doanh lương hơn 10 triệu

## CNC24H.COM

TUYỂN NHÂN VIÊN KINH DOANH LƯƠNG > 10 TRIỆU ĐỒNG/ THÁNG
Công ty TNHH Hệ thống tự động MTA (website: https://cnc24h.com) chuyên cung cấp linh kiện, máy móc thiết bị CNC uy tín hàng đầu Việt Nam với 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực Cnc
Chúng tôi có đầy đủ các loại linh kiện để lắp ráp hoàn chỉnh 1 thiết bị máy móc Cnc, hàng chính hãng chất lượng cao
Cung cấp máy Cnc Plasma, máy Cnc điêu khắc tượng gỗ, khắc đá, phục vụ cho ngành quảng cáo
Web: cnc24h.com 
MÔ TẢ CÔNG VIỆC
- Lập kế hoạch và thực hiện kế hoạch phát triển khách hàng mới
- Đàm phán bán hàng và lập hợp đồng mua bán với khách hàng
- Chăm sóc khách hàng thường xuyên
- Công việc cụ thể sẽ trao đổi khi phỏng vấn 
YÊU CẦU CÔNG VIỆC
- Cẩn thận, nhiệt tình, có tinh thần trách nhiệm cao.
- Có kỹ năng giao tiếp tốt và khả năng đàm phán tốt.
- Có khả năng làm việc độc lập, theo nhóm.
- Trung thực, năng động
- Đã có ít nhất 1 năm kinh nghiệm là nhân viên kinh doanh
- Có thể làm việc ở cường độ cao và chịu được áp lực công việc cao.
- Đam mê công việc kinh doanh 
- Thành thạo vi tính văn phòng và mạng internet.
- Tốt nghiệp cao đẳng, đại học chuyên ngành kinh tế, kỹ thuật.
QUYỀN LỢI ĐƯỢC HƯỞNG
- Lương 10-15 tr đồng / tháng
- Được tham gia bảo hiểm theo quy định của luật lao động
- Được nghỉ các ngày nghỉ, lẽ có thưởng
- Đi du lịch hàng năm
- Lương tháng thứ 13…

Thời hạn nộp hồ sơ: Đến hết ngày 30/9/2017
Địa điểm nộp hồ sơ: Số 79A2 khu đô thị Đại Kim, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội, hoặc gửi hồ sơ qua mail: kinhdoanh.cnc24h@gmail.com
Thông tin liên hệ: Ms. Hải – 0934 256 266

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

lương tốt quá ạ, nhiều chính sách đãi ngộ nữa

----------

